# التحليل الانشائى للسفن Simplified Stress Analysis Of Ship Structures



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2006)

كتاب ممتاز للتحليل الانشائى للسفن مع رسومات للتوضيح 

الرابط ....... :
http://www.eagle.org/news/papers/Library 99/99-5.pdf
تحياتى :5: Eng-Maher:5:

نجرب الرابط التانى دا من فضلكم

http://www.eagle.org/absdownloads/index.cfm


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/هيما (24 نوفمبر 2008)

the link is not valid


----------



## أمير البحر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيب قلبي الغالي الرابط لا يعمل أرجو التصحيح على كل حال مشكور


----------

